# Recommend a good Hymns CD



## srhoades (Mar 30, 2006)

Looking for a CD full of hymns. I really don't care for the 100 person choir type as I can never understand what they are saying. Prefer something with an aucoustic guitar and piano, something along those lines. Any reccommendations?


----------



## beej6 (Mar 30, 2006)

I like the series that Ligonier put out, with Stuart Neill as the singer....


----------

